# Bolt action rifle in 7.62x39mm ?



## bettergunsmith (Feb 19, 2012)

Bolt action rifle in 7.62x39mm ?

Is there such a bird? and if so, does anybody have any experience or info that would be useful in helping me decide if I want one. Looking for a way to target practice on the cheap. Would appreciate any info you may have, Thank you. :notworthy:


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

Ruger Hawkeye...


----------



## bettergunsmith (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks FrankwT, much appreciated!!


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

7.62x54R (Mosin Nagants) are also really cheap to shoot and readily available for around $100-$125.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

http://www.chuckhawks.com/bolt_action_7-62x39_rifles.htm


----------



## JMSUN (Feb 24, 2010)

CZ makes one.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I think there was one for sale on here not to long ago


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

JoeZ said:


> 7.62x54R (Mosin Nagants) are also really cheap to shoot and readily available for around $100-$125.


Too bad they are just about the only rifle to shoot that caliber other than Saiga hunting rifles and Dragunov clones.


----------



## bettergunsmith (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks gentlemen!! I appreciate the feed back. :thumbsup:


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

If someone made an AR in this caliber I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Friend of mine had several Ruger M-77s in that flavor. They were very accurate, for that round.

Rick


----------



## Tiberius (Mar 18, 2012)

baldona523 said:


> If someone made an AR in this caliber I'd buy one in a heartbeat.


These definitely exist, but finding them can be kinda hard. Not especially cheap either. I've never used one personally, so I can't say if they're worth the money. They mainly exist as uppers, but complete builds exist also.

http://www.tactical-weapons.com/AR47CAR.htm

http://www.midwesthuntersoutlet.com..._556_7_62X39_16_30RD_BLK.aspx?&w=pq+jdyolrqe=

http://www.amazon.com/Primary-Weapons-Systems-PWS-7-62x39/dp/B005CCXZNU


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

They do, Olympic Arms for 1


----------



## glassplus (May 6, 2009)

Better get your money out , they make one. Or you can build one. jj


----------



## FrankwT (Jul 25, 2010)

_Olympic Arms_ K30R16SST - _7.62x39 $769
One of the better deals I found...Just search for them.
_


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

(7.62x39 enfield with AK mags) http://www.gunauction.com/search/displayitem.cfm?itemnum=7416756 depending on if you can find one this would be a really cool shtf gun.


----------

